# NL play: "Autumn Leaves" / 19.-21.09.2003



## Schwarzspecht (25. Juli 2003)

Achtung, Achtung: Teufelsmühlenwochenende ist storniert!!

Gestern abend hat der Ältestenrat (Bernhard, fez und S-Specht) der Northern Lights beschlossen, der fahrradfahrenden Gemeinde Nord- Mittel- und Südbadens folgenden Vorschlag zu unterbreiten:

Termin: 19.-21-09.2003
Ort: Gérardmer/Col de la Schlucht
Wie: zwangloses Campieren / Zeltplatz
Und: heftigstes, stundenlanges Biken mit anschliessender Dégustation elsässischer und badischer Winzer- und Brauereiprodukte!

Verbindliche und unverbindliche Anmeldungen werden ab sofort angenommen. Ebenso Vorschläge für Campingplatz (wenn nicht Gérardmer) und goile Touren und Trails!

Kommet zuhauf!


----------



## Froschel (25. Juli 2003)

hier mit melde ich mich verbindlich an. Hat jemand ne Karte von der Gegend damit man mal etwas vorplanen kann?? Hab noch ein plätzchen frei in meiner Mühle da der Fez wahrscheinlich erst am Sa dazustößt, werd am Fr Abend losziehn.
Zwecks Campingplätzen kenn ich mich da gar nicht aus, muß mal schaun......
bis denno
BB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (25. Juli 2003)

beantrage schonmal Ausgang aus meinem Alten-Pflegeheim....

Eine Karte der Gegend gibts bei mir. Beim nächsten gepflegten Bierchen kann ich sie Dir ja mal mitbringen.

Gruss Fez


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. Juli 2003)

Habe hier noch einen Campingplatz gefunden, der allerdings weiter südlich - in Kruth - liegt:

http://www.schlossberg.fr/indexde.html

... mache mich gleich wieder auf die Suche!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. Juli 2003)

... die gibts gar nicht:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/bikeweb/bikewebvogesen002.html


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. Juli 2003)

Wer sich bis 31. Juli 2003 anmeldet, darf kostenlos am Cannondale-Weitwurf-Wettbewerb teilnehmen. CD wird von Liebesspieler oder Marcus gestellt ...


----------



## Froschel (25. Juli 2003)

Und Schwarzspechts Bike wird als *"Was ich schon immer an meinem Bike basteln wollte, aber mich nicht getraut hab"* -Objekt zur Verfügung stehen. 
Es dürfen auch ruhig etwas gröbere Werkzeuge eingesetzt werden.


----------



## fez (25. Juli 2003)

Dann lasst uns doch jetzt endlich mal an die Sache mit der Junior T und dem Steuerrohr rangehen !


----------



## Triple F (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *Und Schwarzspechts Bike wird als "Was ich schon immer an meinem Bike basteln wollte, aber mich nicht getraut hab" -Objekt zur Verfügung stehen.
> Es dürfen auch ruhig etwas gröbere Werkzeuge eingesetzt werden. *



Uiii fein, dann kann ich endlich mal den neuen Dämpfer (210mm Einbaulänge) und die Flex ausprobieren  .
Ic hab aber in der Zeit mein Biotechnologie-Praktikum kann dann wohl erst FR Abend  

3F


----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. Juli 2003)

Jungs, ich glaube Ihr habt da was falsch verstanden! Das ist der NL-Herbstausflugs-Fred! 


> _Original geschrieben von Frett _
> *Die Bilder von Schwarzspecht sind grausam.
> Die Bikes haben ihre komplette Identität verloren.
> Cd ist die einzige Firma die es schafft eine echte Einheit von Rahmen und Gabel zu schaffen *



Ist doch klar: ich habe jetzt kein Cannondale mehr, sondern ein auf dem Jekyll-Rahmen aufgebautes, richtig geiles Fully!

Denkt mal drüber nach ...


----------



## StephaneW (25. Juli 2003)

Schon möglich dass ich auch mitkomme.
Ich war Anfang Juni dort, wir sind 4 Tage lang gefahren, ungefähr ziwschen dem Col du Bramont und dem Col de la Schlucht.
Ich könnte der Führer spielen für eine hardcore Tour.

Die Karten sind auf der Webseite www.vtt.org, ich habe die genaue Links noch irgendwo.

Photos gibt es hier:

http://www.vttnet.org/2003/vosgesnet/pab/
http://www.vttnet.org/2003/vosgesnet/didier/
http://www.vttnet.org/2003/vosgesnet/roudou/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephaneW (25. Juli 2003)

Ein Paar Beispiele:


----------



## StephaneW (25. Juli 2003)




----------



## StephaneW (25. Juli 2003)

Eine einzige Frau war da alleine mit 20 Bikers !!


----------



## herbie (25. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich melde mich mal unverbindlich auch an, klingt sehr interessant! Darf man mal vorsichtig fragen, wie schwer die Touren ungefähr werden? Ich war neulich am Gardasee, was im Moser bei Fahrtechnik 3 von 6 Sternchen hat, ist für mich schon grenzwertig!   
Konditionell sollt's gehen, da bin ich recht fit.

Gruß,

Olaf


----------



## nils (25. Juli 2003)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr NLs auch Gäste zulässt, aber die Trails auf den Bildern von StephaneW sehen ja mal seeeeeeehr hübsch aus 

Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob ich Zeit hab. Ich hab gedacht ein paar aus dem Frankenforum (wo ich ja gerade noch bin) an dem oder dem folgenden Wochenende die Trails rund um Freiburg zu zeigen. Oder ich schließ mich mit dem kommplette Haufen einfach an, falls das geht (der aber glaub ich nicht so groß sein wird, mal sehen).

Gruß, Nils


----------



## nkwd (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von StephaneW _
> *ungefähr ziwschen dem Col du Bramont und dem Col de la Schlucht. *


da bin ich alles schon abgewandert 
aber bei vielem hatte ich schon vorher bedenken, daß das mitm bike nix für mich is und wenn die bilder von stephane seh  laß ich das lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schwimmer (27. Juli 2003)

Hi, 

das klingt doch mal gut, ich halte mir das Wochenende frei!
Hoffentlich klappts auch!

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## Froschel (28. Juli 2003)

@StephaneW: die Bilder sehen mal echt goil aus und als Tourenguide bist du schon engagiert  

@nils: ist für die Südfraktion sozusagen ne Pflichtveranstaltung 
 

@herbie+nkwd: notfalls kann man ja das Bike auch noch tragen da könnt ihr dann euren Bizeps etwas trainieren


----------



## Der Schwimmer (28. Juli 2003)

Ich fang schon mal an, meinen Rücken zu trainieren


----------



## Schwarzspecht (28. Juli 2003)

Also die Diskussion, wer was noch fahren kann oder lieber tragen oder dann doch gleich zuhause bleiben ...

1. wenn mir ein Abschnitt zu schwierig wird, steige ich ab - meine Knochen danken's mir und bislang hat mich noch niemand ausgelacht - warum auch!?
2. wenn wir zu mehreren wären, lassen sich bestimmt auch zwei Gruppen bilden, von denen eine dann ja die heftigeren Brocken umfahren oder gleich weglassen kann!

Also, wo ist das Problem?

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## Der Schwimmer (28. Juli 2003)

@Nils

Bring die Franken einfach mit!


----------



## grobis (28. Juli 2003)

@nkwd: Schau dir mal die Bilder unter den Links von StephaneW an, 
da gibt es auch genug befahrbare Trails. 

Die Idee von Schwarzspecht ist doch voll in Ordnung, 
zwei Gruppen und ab gehts....

Ich muss mal daheim vorsprechen, wir wollten im September 
noch ne Woche in Urlaub. 
Wenn das Wochenende noch frei ist, komme ich mit.
In den Vogesen war ich noch nicht biken, aber die Fotos überzeugen voll.

Grüsse grobis


----------



## nkwd (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *2. wenn wir zu mehreren wären, lassen sich bestimmt auch zwei Gruppen bilden, von denen eine dann ja die heftigeren Brocken umfahren oder gleich weglassen kann!*


thx! genau das wollte ich hören!
ok, nachdem das geklärt ist, guck ich mal, daß der Termin klappt. Hab eigentlich schon paar Kumpels zu nem Kurzurlaub zugesagt, aber mal gucken ob sich da was am Termin schieben läßt....


----------



## StephaneW (29. Juli 2003)

Ooops...
Ich habe gerade festgestellt dass ich an diesem WE schon woanders sein werde.
In Mai haben wir mit ein paar Leute aus Strassburg ein Rennen gewonnen, jetzt dürfen wir ein Chalet für 2 Tagen haben, das Datum ist jetzt schon festgelegt.
Es ist aber auch in den Vogesen, nicht so weit davon.

Ich schlage euch dann eine hardcorefelse Tour am Samstag, abends werde ich eigentlich dort schlafen.
Ihr könnt ruhig mal die Protektoren mitnehmen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von StephaneW _
> *Ihr könnt ruhig mal die Protektoren mitnehmen. *



Hab keine und kauf mir auch keine! Dann fahren wir halt Waldautobahn *schmoll*!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Froschel (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *
> 
> Hab keine und kauf mir auch keine! Dann fahren wir halt Waldautobahn *schmoll*!
> ...



kein Problem Herr Schwarzspecht, ich hab noch ne alte Isomatte zuhause die kannst du dir um die Schienbeine binden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (30. Juli 2003)

aber vielleicht interessiert es den einen oder anderen ja auch:
hast Du Informationen über gute Strecken am Donon ? Es gibt da wohl markierte Strecken der VTT-Centrums aber ich finde nirgends Karten darüber ....
Bin nämlich am WE vielleicht in der Gegend


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. Juli 2003)

@ fez
Soweit ich mich erinnere, war es direkt am Donon nicht so "trailig" - es gab aber einen schönen, der aus nem Flußtal fast bis zum Petit Donon führte - muß cih zuhause mal nachschauen. Gute Trails gab es auch an der Chatte pendue, also weiter südlich ...

Aber das weiß unser Schtephanel sicher besser!

@ Bernhard
Danke! Haste noch nen Airbag?


----------



## StephaneW (30. Juli 2003)

Der Donon kenne ich nicht besonders, für mich ist es nämlich auch ziemlich weit.

Die Touren hier sollen aber nicht schlecht sein:
http://home.fr.inter.net/patrick.agrain/


Die centre vtt-ffc kennen nur breite Wege, nicht sehr lustig.

@Schwarzspecht Keine Sorgen, es wäre für alle was dabei.

Es gibt nur eine extra-Variante wo die ich persöhnlich zu 30% zu Fuss runter bin, um dann wieder hoch zu kommen gibt es 40 min schieben/tragen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. Juli 2003)

*weiterplan*! Wir sollten hier mal weiter vorankommen:
-> Vorschläge für Touren sammeln!
-> Campingplätze?
-> Autos/Mitfahrgelegenheiten sortieren!

... und das ganze dann am besten im Biergarten diskutieren. Oder beim Video-Event in und um Marcus' Bikeparkle ... 


@ Stephane
Hast du Lust, uns mal beim Bier Touren und Revier zu erläutern?

@ alle
Terminvorschlag Biergarten: Donnerstag, 14. August

So lang!
Schwarzspecht


----------



## Froschel (1. August 2003)

das nen ich doch mal Köpfe mit Nägeln! 

Doonestach ich gebonngt. Falls der Fezini nich dabei sein sollte werd ich mir mal seine Karte krallen und mitbringen.


----------



## StephaneW (1. August 2003)

Vom 13. bis 17. August bin ich in den Alpen, 9000 Hm warten auf mich !
www.transmaurienne.com

Am 20-21. September gibt es in La Bresse die Finale der nationalen DH/dual Cup, dort möchte ich auch hin.
Aber für eine Tour am Samstag sollte ich da sein.

Ich könnte am Freitag Urlaub nehmen.


----------



## fez (1. August 2003)

mal schauen... wir fahren kurz danach in Urlaub, ich versuchs auf jeden Fall zu kommen


----------



## Triple F (1. August 2003)

Jooo, plan ihr mal.

Es ist tatsächlich das WE, an dem ich Praktikum habe. Lohnt es sich evtl. erst  FR abends bzw. SA morgens zu anzukommen??


Ciao,
3F


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. August 2003)

@ Herr Grabowski
Angedacht war Ankunft Freitag - bislang Bernhard und ich. Meister fez wird wohl erst Samstag können. Von daher ist es eigentlich ganz egal, wer wann kommt! Nur für gemeinsame Touren sollten wir uns dann genauer verabreden, aber das werden wir schon hinbekommen ...

@ Magura-Supporters
Bekomme vielleicht zwei Booster für je 8 EUR, muß dann noch 'ne HR-Bremse ersteigern.

Wenn man nach 5-12 Pils in der Südstadt "streetet", kann man schon 'nen gut definierten Druckpunkt gebrauchen, oder?

@ All
Engel und ich werden evtl. am 16. oder 17. die Teufelsmühle belästigen! Schon mal vormerken! Wir machen noch 'nen Extra-Fred ...

Schönen Sonntach!
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (2. August 2003)

Yo, dann komm ich wohl erst am SA.


Wenn du weiterhin so an deinen Bike schraubst, dann kann ich endlich meinen Holgi-Titel an Dich weitergeben 


PS: Nach 5-12 Pülsch hab ich immer einen guten Druckpunkt...hauptsächlich in der Blasengegend... 


PPS: Z1 FR: 449 bei bmo  ! Bin ja mal gespannt, wie mich der Rainix bluten käßt


----------



## fez (5. August 2003)

der Zeltplatz: http://www.gerardmer.net/fr/pages-hebergement/campings/vologne.htm


----------



## fez (5. August 2003)

die Karte:

By the way - was ist mit Dir Nobs, keine Lust ?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. August 2003)

-> Campingplatz (= Treffpunkt und Ausgangspunkt für Touren!) ist gebongt - siehe oben!
-> Fahrer/Mitfahrer/Termine (voraussichtlich):
Freitag ca. 15 Uhr: Bernhard und Wolfgang, evtl. Marcus, ...
Samstag: fez, TripleF, ...
Sonntag: ...
(man sieht: es sind noch "Plätze frei" -> nkwd, engel, grobis, liebesspieler, "südlichter" u.v.a.!)

Touren:
Freitags wirds wohl nur zu einer kleineren Abend-Runde reichen!
Samstag: Große Col-de-la-Schlucht-Tour mit Stéphane - evtl. zweigeteilt oder erst ab mittags, damit die Machzügler mitkönnen!
Sonntag: wird sich ergeben!

Würde sich sicher auch für "Tagesbesucher" eignen, man müsste sich dann halt absprechen!

-> Weitere Detailplanung beim nächsten NL-Stammtisch und wenn der fez seine Elsaß-Karte gefunden hat!

-> @ Stéphane
Kann man dich mal zu einem Biergartenbesuch unter der Woche animieren - bist ja schließlich unser Schlucht-Guide?!?!

Noch Fragen?


----------



## nils (13. August 2003)

Ich würde mich auch am Freitag schon mit dazugesellen, falls ich darf...
Am Freitag nur ein kurzes Vogesenbeschnuppern ist ok. Der Protektoren-Samstag könnte Kräfte fordern

Gruß, Nils


----------



## grobis (19. August 2003)

Endlich mal ein Wochenende nur biken.   
Da ich unter der Woche in Basel arbeite, werde ich direkt von 
dort anreisen. Einzelheiten kann man ja dann noch klären....

Grüsse Grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephaneW (21. August 2003)

Hallo leute, ich habe mich jetzt so langsam vom Wochenend erholt.
Ich war in den Alpen, 4 Tage Rennen.

Best of:










Ich habe jetzt die Karte wieder gefunden für unsere Vogesen Tour.
http://www.vtt.org/tmp/toto/Vosges/vosgesnet13.jpg

Wir starten vom Hohneck, da gibt es eine harcore Variante (in rosa) runter zu Frankenthal, die man lieber abends fahren sollte für die die noch Bock haben.
Um wieder hoch zu kommen muss man eine ½ Stunde tragen/schieben, dann gehts am Petit Hohneck richtig los.
Runter zum See (Barrage Wormsamwald), gemütlich hoch zum Gasthaus Kastelbergwasen, dann Rothenbach, Col de Bramont, dann runter der Strasse entlang auf einem letzten Singletrack.


Das ganze schön technisch, mit tollen Landschaften.

Eine Frage bleibt offen: wie kommt man hoch zum Hohneck ? Wir sind damals alle mit den Autos hoch, ich denke aber dass es mit dem Rad machbar ist, es sind so grob 15km mit 800 Hm, nur Asphalt dass man nicht zu viel Zeit verliert bevor man zur Sache kommt.

Was hält ihr davon ?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. August 2003)

@ Stéphane
Wie lange würde denn dein gesamtes Hohneck-Tourenpaket ungefähr dauern?


----------



## StephaneW (21. August 2003)

Mit allen Extras hat es zka 7 Stunden gedauert, gemütlich mit einer Stunde Pause mittags.
Für die 2. helfte waren wir 25, wir sind ganz langsam gefahren.

Wir sind um 11 vom Hohneck los. Wenn wir um 9 unter dem Col du Bramont sein können, ist es möglich auf dem Rad hinzufahren, so früh gibt es nicht zu viel Verkehr.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. August 2003)

@ Elsaß-Tourenguide-Gott Stéphane
Das heisst, wir könnten auch um 11 starten (dann hätten die Samstags-Anreiser und evtl. Tagesbesucher nicht so ein Frühstartstress) oder besser schon um 9 Uhr?

Was meinen den die Kollegen, so wegen Uhrzeiten und so?

Et toi? Du kommst ja auch erst Samstag Morgen oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

Erzähl mal noch von deinem Alpenrennen ...

Gruß
Wolfgang

p.s.: bis jetzt dabei: Bernhard, Grobis, Schwarzspecht, Nils (alle Fr), fez (ab Sa früh), TripleF (Fr oder Sa), Schwimmer (?), Marcus (?), ...


----------



## Froschel (21. August 2003)

also ich fänd`s ganz human wenn man so ca um 10.00Uhr dort losradelt, da kann man dann den Tag ganz gemütlich angehen


----------



## tobi (23. August 2003)

Eventuell komme ich auch mit. Mache das dann aber eher kurzfristig fest. Bin das ganze Wochenende davor in Berlin. Je nachdem wie fit ich mich dann am Ende der Woche fühle wär ich dabei. Würde wenn dann Freitag nach Feierabend losfahren.


----------



## nobs (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *die Karte:
> 
> By the way - was ist mit Dir Nobs, keine Lust ? *



Wenn ich das so lese bekomme ich sofort Lust, werde den Termin mal in meinen Kalender eintragen wird aber wohl nur eine Übernächtigung


----------



## StephaneW (26. August 2003)

Hi,

ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr gemeldet, hab ein wenig mehr zu tun zzt.

Am Samstag spielt es keine grosse Rolle wann wir starten, es gibt 2-3 Variante und die Möglichkeit auf der Strasse bis zum Hohneck zu fahren, also kann man die Frühaufsteher beschäftigen bis alle da sind.
Wir werden dass kurzfristig entschieden, ich selbst weiss noch nicht ob ich Freitag abend oder Samstag komme.

Wie gesagt kann ich aber Samstag abend nicht da sein.

Am Sonntag gibt es in La Bresse die Finale des national Cup in BikerX, DH, trial, mit dem Team Global Racing als Special Guest. Ich werde hingehen.
Ich habe gelesen dass auch Touren für die Zuschauer angeboten werden, ich halt euch auf dem laufenden.


Mehr von der Transmaurienne werde ich erzähle wenn ich meine Fotos haben werde. 

Nächste Woche könnte man mal wieder eine Feierabend Runde fahren, in den nächsten Tagen geht es für mich nicht.
Letzte Woche bin ich mit 2 Kollegen abends nach Weissemburg gefahren, für diese Saison ist es aber vorbei, es ist viel zu früh Nacht. Mit Lichtanlage vielleicht, eine Sigma Mirage hätte ich daheim.

Ciao,
Stéphane


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. August 2003)

@ "Southern Lights"/Freiburger
Schön , dass der Süden auch zahlreich dabei sein wird!

@ nobs
Ist auf dem von dir vorgeschlagenen Campingplatz grillen möglich? Meinst du, dass man dort Platz reservieren sollte?

Wir sollten uns so ganz langsam um die "Logistik" kümmern ...

@ alle
Meine Vorstellungen:
-> Ums Schlafen (Zelt, Schlafsack) kümmert sich jeder selbst!
-> bestimmte Dinge (Dämpferpumpe, Standpumpe etc.) müssten eigentlich nur einmal mitgebracht werden - am besten von jemand, der FR-SO dort ist!
-> Thema Essen: Samstag abend entweder Grillen (Wetter?) oder man geht was Essen (Flammkuchen oder so); ansonsten eher "kalte Küche" oder wir können in fez' Bus ein Pasta-Party starten!


----------



## nobs (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *@ "Southern Lights"/Freiburger
> Schön , dass der Süden auch zahlreich dabei sein wird!
> 
> ...



Grillen ist wohl schon möglich denke ich aber offenes Feuer ist im Moment nicht drin, genauees einfach mal den Link anklicken da ich es letztes Jahr rausgesucht habe bin ich im Moment nicht ganz im Bilde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (27. August 2003)

Zwecks Logistik:
-Dämpfer pumpe sollte jeder selbst mitbringen, damit es kein Hickhack mit unterschiedlichen Ventilen gibt
-Standpumpe kann ich mitbringen
-Grillen oder Pasta-Party in fez-Bus fänd ich Klasse, Essen gehen kostet halt wieder... (armer Student, der sich grad einen Rahmen kaufen muß  )
-Frühstück?: Jeder selbst oder (zum Teil) Gemeinschaftsaktion. Ihr wisst ja, das Frühstück ist die wichtigste Mahlzeit am Morgen


----------



## tobi (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *-(armer Student, der sich grad einen Rahmen kaufen muß  )
> *



Jaja die Studenten --- ähhmmm was machst du mit deinem alten Rahmen???


----------



## nils (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobi _
> *
> 
> Jaja die Studenten --- ähhmmm was machst du mit deinem alten Rahmen??? *



Hoffen, das ich von Scott einen neuen bekomm und verkaufen, da der jetzige um die Dämpferaufnahme anfängt zu reissen...

Wieso, Interesse?


----------



## tobi (27. August 2003)

Ja evtl. schon. Will meinen schweren weichen Cube Rahmen loswerden. Den Riß kann man ja schweißen  

Neuer Rahmen kann ich mir als armer Azubi nicht leisten.


----------



## grobis (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs_
> Grillen ist wohl schon möglich denke ich aber offenes Feuer ist im Moment nicht drin



Dann bleibt ja doch nur das Essen gehen übrig. 
Ausser jeder will mit dem Gaskocher sein Essen selber warm machen.  

Ne Standpumpe bringe ich auch mit, damit die Wartezeiten etwas kürzer werden.

Wie sieht denn die Sicherheit bei nacht für die Bikes aus?
Kann man die dort einschliesen oder werden die ab ins Auto geschmissen?

Gruss Grobis


----------



## nobs (28. August 2003)

Ich werde aber mich erst am Samstag dazugesellen da der Freitag bei mir noch Arbeitstag ist bis zum bitteren Abend. 
Werde mal sehen wie ich das mit meinen Sohn mache das für mich dann Biken drin ist, muß die Omi in Durenemtzen wohl herhalten.


----------



## fez (2. September 2003)

Der alte Brauch wird nicht geknickt - bei Regen wird im Saal ge...tanzt; soll heissen: im weissen Wal gekocht bzw. Gulasch aufgewärmt.

Es scheint so dass einige Leute erst im Lauf des Samstag hinkommen (mich eingeschlossen) - sollen halt jene welche mit Stephane die Runde drehen können gut aufpassen, um sie mit uns Zuspätkommern am Sonntag nochmal fahren zu können - oder zumindest uns auf der Wanderkarte die Routenführung erläutern zu können... ))

Gruss Frank


----------



## fez (2. September 2003)

schreibt doch alle mal, zwecks Tourenplanung, eure frühest mögliche(n) Anreisetag / Anreisezeit rein !!! 

Frank: Sehr wahrscheinlich erst Samstag-Nachmittag. 
Falls allerdings organisatorisch doch noch ein Durchbruch geschieht schon Samstag Vormittag um frühestens 10.30.


----------



## grobis (2. September 2003)

ich werde am Freitag aus Basel anfahren und das ganze Wochenende bleiben.

Gruss Grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grobis _
> *ich werde am Freitag aus Basel anfahren und das ganze Wochenende bleiben.*



So auch bei mir, nur das ich aus Freiburg anfahre


----------



## StephaneW (3. September 2003)

Ich werde freitag abend oder samstag ganz früh dort sein.

Wir könnten schon bis 12h warten.

Vormittags gibt es in La Bresse die Warmups und Qualifikationen für DH und BikerX, wir könnten uns das 2 Stunden anschauen und dann von dort zum Hohneck Fahren.

Frank, du solltest dann nicht nach Gerardmer fahren.
So könnten wir alle noch die Tour fahren.


Für die die nicht nach La Bresse fahren, könnte man das Ende der Tour fahren:
der Col du Bramont auf der Strasse hoch, und dann auf Singletrails wieder runter.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. September 2003)

Womit wir ja wieder beim Thema wären:
Wollen/können die Freitagsankommenden am Samstag schon im Morgengrauen aufbrechen, machen wir evtl. vormittags eine Minirunde oder warten wir bis die Samstagsankommenden eintrudeln?

Mir ist es im Prinzip egal, fände aber eine Runde mit großer Meute ab Samstag Mittag (wie StéphaneW sie vorschlägt) durchaus reizvoll ...

Gruß


----------



## nobs (3. September 2003)

Jo ich werde mich auch so gegen Sa. Mittag einfinden bringe dann aber vorraussichtlich menen Junior mit das erste Zelten wird ihm sicher gefallen, was aber bedeutet das am Samstag keine Runde für mich drin ist und ich mich um Junior kümmere am Sonntag dann werde ich ihn zur Omi bringen und dann mitbiken   eine hoffentlich gute heftige Tour freuuu


----------



## nils (3. September 2003)

Also ich würde lieber ab 10 oder 11 Uhr in größerer Runde eine größere Tour auf schönen technischen Trails fahren, dann kann man sich einfach mehr Zeit lassen. Wenn wir am Samstag noch auf Nachzügler warten ist das aber auch ok. Beim BikerX zuschauen muss nicht unbedingt sein.

Wenns am Samstag etwas später losgeht (so bis 12) könnte man sich ja ein geeigneten Spielplatz suchen und sich schon mal warmspielen

Wenn doch einige erst am Nachmittag kommen wäre fezs (bitte korrekt aussprechen ) Vorschlag denke ich auch ganz gut. Die, die schon da sind, lassen sich von StephaneW die hübschen Trails zeigen, um dann am Sonntag evtl. mit Kartenunterstützung für die anderen die Guides zu spielen.


----------



## grobis (3. September 2003)

Ich habe gerade mit schrecken festgstellt, das ich kein Zelt habe.
Im Auto pennen (GolfII) ist auch nicht gerade erholsam,
wenn man den ganzen Tag im Sattel sass.

Kann mir jemand ein Zelt leihen, oder existiert die Möglichkeit 
bei jemanden mit im Zelt zu übernachten?

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe  

Grüsse Grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (3. September 2003)

falls du unter 1,75 bist kannst Du kommod bei mir im Bus pennen. allerdings erst Samstag auf Sonntag....


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grobis _
> *Kann mir jemand ein Zelt leihen, oder existiert die Möglichkeit
> bei jemanden mit im Zelt zu übernachten?
> 
> ...



Ich muß mir auch ein Zelt besorgen, da passt sicher noch ein verschwitzter, ölverschmierter Biker mit rein! Der Bernie (noch in Urlaub, Am-Freitag-Anreisender) wird sicherlich auch ein Zelt mitnehmen ...

Und am Samstag kann ich mich auch nach denen richten, die dann erst eintrudeln.


----------



## grobis (4. September 2003)

@fez: Schade, aber immerhin habe ich nun einen sicheren Platz
für mein Bike und ich suche mir mit 1,90 noch ein Zelt.

@schwarzspecht: Super das du einen verschwitzten, 
ölverschmierten Biker aufnehmen möchtest. Ich dusch dann mal
noch vor der Abreise, damit mich mein Auto auf der Heimfahrt
erträgt.  
Also der Deal: Du besorgst das Zelt ich die Getränke. 
Sag mir mal was du so trinken möchtest:
° Wasser für die Trinkblase
° Apfelsaft für die na was schon
° Wein rot/weiss
° Blondes zum Durst löschen
° harte Sachen 

Gruss Grobis


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. September 2003)

Ich trinke alles!


----------



## grobis (5. September 2003)

ich kauf aber nicht alles!!!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. September 2003)

So, Leutz, ich schon wieder! Habe gerade eine Anfrage beim Campingplatz laufen (telefonisch geht da wohl nix - hab jetzt gefaxt), ob Reservierung notwendig und obs Grillen erlaubt wäre ...

Falls Reservierung, sollten wir vielleicht die Anzahl (und ungefähre Größe) der Zelte angeben. Bitte mal kurz hier reinschreiben sowie mögliche Änderungen bei den Übernachtungen. Zu Beispiel:

Schwarzspecht und Grobis (und ganz viele leckere Getränke) in kleinerem Iglu-Zelt - 2 Übernachtungen: FR -> SA und SA -> SO!

Wg. eventueller Fahrradabstell- oder Einschließmöglichkeiten farge ich auch nochmals, glaub ich aber nicht dran.

Gruß


----------



## fez (9. September 2003)

wir sind ja nicht in Torbole....


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. September 2003)

... ich sorge mich ja auch nur um die Getränke!


----------



## Triple F (9. September 2003)

So, werte Herren!
Ich bin *raus* !
Da die Wohnugssuche nicht wirklich erfolgreich verlief, kann ich es mir leider nicht leisten, einen Zypressen-SA und SO saußen zu lassen  .

Nein, ich habe nicht schon auf das *DeKerf-Treffen, urobike, Todtnau und jetzt noch auf diese WE * verzichten müssen. Es macht mir auch nichts aus, dass ihr nun ohne mich Col de la Schlucht unsicher machen müßt!!!


Habt ihr alles? Werkzeug und so?
Ich könnte dem nils noch was mit auf den Weg geben.

Bis bald........  !

Bernd


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. September 2003)

Gib ihm doch das Helius mit, dann hammer was zum kaputtfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *Ich bin raus !
> *



Naja, es sind ja noch ein paar Tage und wir drücken dir alle mal ganz kräftig die Daumen.
Es ist zwar momentan wirklich nicht leicht in Freiburg, aber solltest du bis dahin noch eine Wohnung finden hast du keine Ausrede mehr


Zum Reservierungsthema:
Ich komm mit Bernd , einem 3-Man Zelt (also es passen 2 rein, zu dritt muß man sich schon sehr mögen ), noch keine Ahnung mit was für einem Bike und einer Kiste Tannenzäpfle.


----------



## tobi (9. September 2003)

Mit mir wird es zu 90% auch nix. Bin jetzt von FR bis SO in Berlin und werde dort 2 Nächte mit Autofahren und 2 Nächte mit Party verbringen, und tagüber in der Jury des RedBull Flugtages sitzen. Da freu ich mich am Wochenende drauf dann doch auf Schlaf und erholung.

Aber Viel Spaß euch!!!! Hat rein. Und kommt alle heil zurück!


----------



## nobs (9. September 2003)

Ich werde vomn meinen Bruder ein 2 Personenzelt abstauben, das Bike bleit über Nacht im Kofferraum, da ist es denke ich ziemlich sicher. 
 
Niklas mein 3,5 jähriger und ich werden am Samstag anreisen und am Sonntag nach der Tour wieder verschwinden.
@Tobi
ich will ja keine Diskussion auslösen aber irgendwie hab ich mir das schon gedacht das du es nicht schaffst, schade   na ja vielleicht dann ein anderes mal mit neuer Gabel.
@Nils
was geht am Sonntag, hätt auch mal wieder Lust in der Wiehre zu starten.
@ Fez
kommst du allein oder können wir in Sachen Familienkupplerei was arrangieren und so dann später mal Verwand werden


----------



## fez (9. September 2003)

ich komme leider allein... An und für sich haben meine Damen geplant mitzukommen. Aber meine Frau muss nun Samstag arbeiten - und danach zu kommen wird ihr mit 2 Kindern und Hund zu stressig.


----------



## tobi (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> 
> @Tobi
> ich will ja keine Diskussion auslösen aber irgendwie hab ich mir das schon gedacht das du es nicht schaffst, schade   na ja vielleicht dann ein anderes mal mit neuer Gabel.



Die neue Gabel ist seit heute dran!!!  Geil. Ich wusste gar nicht wie schön es sich mit einer funktionierenden Gabel fährt.

Und evtl. komme ich ja  noch. Wie steht es denn mit den Campingplatz anfrage. Muss man jetzt fest vorreservieren - oder kann ich noch kurzentschlossen dazukommen?!?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. September 2003)

Habe Mail vom Campingplatz bekommen, bekomme sie aber nicht auf - muß ich noch zuhause checken!

Lt. unseren Frankreich-Experten ist wohl keine Reservierung nötig - falls doch, schreib ich nochmal.


----------



## nobs (11. September 2003)

um diese Jahreszeit denke ich auch nicht das eine Reservierung nötig wäre, aber was wenn es Pisst wie Bindfäden ? Ich glaube dann is bei mir nichts mit biken. Aber daran wollen wir mal nicht denken


----------



## Triple F (12. September 2003)

Falls es pisst, kann man auch zur Not im Auto pennen. Ich hab schon oft genug in meinem Golf (II) gepennt. Aber ich und das Rad, okay, das wird etwas schwer...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *Falls es pisst, kann man auch zur Not im Auto pennen. Ich hab schon oft genug in meinem Golf (II) gepennt. Aber ich und das Rad, okay, das wird etwas schwer...  *



Wie bitte!!!!! Muß natürlich heißen: "Bike schläft im Auto, Fahrer draussen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (12. September 2003)

Oh...  ?
Ich dachte, ich hätte das noch dazugeschrieben. Komisch, war doch gestern gar nicht so spät... 


Naja, im Auto schlafen muss ich die nächsten Tage eh´  !!!!Nein, so weit kommt´s nicht...


----------



## fez (13. September 2003)

Sicherheit wörde ich erst Samstag-Nachmittag ca. 16 Uhr kömmön könnön.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. September 2003)

Also, wenn mein bißchen Französisch noch funktioniert, dann hat die freundliche Dame für uns ein PLatzerl reserviert! Wetter könnte noch richtig geil werden ...

@ fez
Grillen ist erlaubt! Hast einen im Wal oder kannst du einen mitnehmen? 
Für die Samstag-Tour fällst du ja wohl dann aus, oder? Darfst dann den Grill anschmeißen, dass wir gegen 20 Uhr schön was zum Beißen bekommen ...

@ Samstags-Ankommler wg. Samstag.Tour
Sollen wir gegen 10 Uhr mit dem Stéphane los und machen dann für später Kommende einen Treffpunkt vielleicht 13 oder 14 Uhr aus (Ort soll Stéphane vorschlagen, der kennt die Gegend ja am besten!)? Er meinte, man bewegt sich sowieso immer in der Nähe der Straße ...
Wie ist das denn mit euren Handys im Elsaß? Meins funzt da nicht immer zuverlässig.


----------



## fez (13. September 2003)

in der Karre


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. September 2003)

Schwarzspecht und Schwarzspechtfrau haben heute Morgen +++stop+++ ein (Reihen-) Haus gekauft +++stop+++ dadurch Bikewochenende im Elsaß in +++stop+++ Gefahr - Finanzierung und Renovierung muß +++stop+++ abgecheckt werden! Werde eventuell auf +++stop+++ Tagesbesuch umbuchen oder mit fez mitfahren +++stop+++ wenn er mich lässt! Melde mich nach den ersten Bankterminen wieder +++stop+++

@ grobis
Dein Schlafplatz in meinem Zelt ist akut gefährdet, sorry!!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## nils (14. September 2003)

Mmmh, dann erst mal Glückwunsch zu dem neuen Heim. Aber ich hab jetzt etwas den Überblick verloren. Kommt jetzt überhaupt noch jemand schon am Freitag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (14. September 2003)

Also erstmal Glückwunsch an das Schwarzspecht-Paar. Hoffe, du kommst endlich aus der versifften Ru-püree-Strasse aus und ziehst mal in ne ordentlich Gegend - Marienstr, oder so 

Ausserdem sollte wegen der Finanzierung das WE *NICHT* gefährdet sein. Du bekommst von mir ein Bier und ne vegetarische Bratwurst. Die kann man auch roh essen(--> Waldbrandgefahr?)

Ich lass das Wohnungssuchen Wohnungssuxchen und den Gott nen lieben Mann sein. Da am SAT sich eh nur wieder Leute mit überzogenen Mietvorstellungen u.ä. melden, bin ich am SAT mit Euch biken.

Ich bring auch noch nen Werzeigkasten (ohne Kettennieter und Pumpe) mit.

@nils:
Dann könnten wir ja am SAT gemeinsam fahren. --> Ruf dich im Laufe der Woche mal an!

Les Trois F


----------



## nils (14. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *@nils:
> Dann könnten wir ja am SAT gemeinsam fahren. --> Ruf dich im Laufe der Woche mal an!
> 
> Les Trois F *



Jau, gute Idee!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. September 2003)

Freitags wollten bislang kommen: Grobis, Bernhard und ich! Ob die beiden jetzt trotzdem kommen, weiß ich nicht - Bernhard kommt erst Mitte diese Woche aus dem Urlaub!

Mein Minimalziel wäre jetzt Samstag mit fez eintrudeln, lieber aber morgens einfliegen und die SA-Tour mitfahren ...
Würde dann auch über Nacht bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## StephaneW (15. September 2003)

Schade Wolfgang, ich hoffe aber es klappt noch.

Wenn du samstag morgens frei bist, könnte ich dich mitnehmen, wir müssten spätestens um 8 losfahren.

Samstag abends muss ich irgendwo anders hin, aber am Sonntag bin ich wieder in La Bresse, ich kann dich in Gerardmer wieder abholen, wir brauchen nicht mit 2 Autos hin.

Wenn du bescheid weisst, melde dich @becker.de

Gruss,
Stephane


----------



## Triple F (15. September 2003)

Ich hätte auch gerne mal ´nen Kartenausschnitt vom Campingplatz mit Autobahnanbindung.

Fez, du hattest doch die Karte,oder?
Scanne mal den Bereich ein.


Mein Plan ist, dass ich am SAT mit dem nils komme und über Nacht bleibe. So mit Gitarre,  und Lagerfeuer   !


----------



## fez (15. September 2003)

Ein Griff - und die Sucherei geht los....

Die Karte ist und bleibt verschwunden. 
Schwarzspecht - kommst Du mal bein Reise-Karten-Laden vorbei ?

Wär super wenn Du die Karte besorgen könntest....Wenn Du sie nicht willst nehme ich sie...


----------



## nobs (15. September 2003)

kleiner Ausschnitt


----------



## grobis (15. September 2003)

war mal schnell ne Woche in Südfrankreich zum Urlaub machen.

Was muss ich da hören?
Schwarzspecht kauft gleich ein Reihenhaus? Super Ersatz fürs
Zelt, haben die wohl keine Möglichkeit geboten, dass wir unsere
Bikes unterstellen können?
   

@schwarzspecht: Herzliches Glückwunsch zum Eigenheim...

Macht es überhaupt noch Sinn am Freitag anzureisen?

Vielleicht sollten wir uns alle um 11.00 Uhr dort treffen und dann
ne fette Tour fahren. Bis 19.00 Uhr ist allemal das Licht
ausreichend vorhanden!?

Dann können wir immernoch von Sa auf So dort grillen und am
Sonntag eventuell noch ne kleine Runde fahren, so dass am So
Nachmittag dann locker die Heimreise angetreten werden kann.

Also dann mal los: Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruss Grobis


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. September 2003)

Gute Idee, Grobis!

Für Freitag bin ich jetzt sowieso draussen. Anreise Samstag früh wäre doch nicht übel, oder? Hänge mal noch 'ne Karte an - allerdings 1:200.000, wird dann sehr "übersichtlich" (Reisekartenladen?).


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. September 2003)

... von Colmar -> Col de la Schlucht -> Xonrupt Longemer -> Camping "La Vologne" (http://www.gerardmer.net/fr/pages-hebergement/campings/vologne.htm) - das müsste doch auch ihne Navigationssystem zu machen sein, gell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephaneW (16. September 2003)

Samstag

Also, ich werde am Freitag abends losfahren, und schlafe in La Bresse am Freitag, mit den Leuten die am we DH fahren.

Samstag werde ich mit dem Patrice kommen.
Vom Ziel bis zum Start (Wildenstein-Hohneck) sind es 17km (ich schätze um die 500-600 Hm). Es ist schon mit dem Bike machbar, ich werde nicht mit dem Patriot kommen, ich muss noch die Quake ein wenig testen bevor ich sie zurückgebe.


Vorsicht Megalink:
http://www.viamichelin.com/viamiche...ol=400&NbRows=400&RfIdC=141540&CoordC=&AddrC=

Ich wäre schon bereit kurz vor 9 zu starten, dass ich um 10 am Hohneck bin. Mit dem Patrice möchten wir die Finale vom BikerX noch sehen, wir werden dann um 17h losfahren.
7 Stunden für die Tour, des packen wir locker.

Für die die noch Reserven fur Sonntag haben wollen fährt man am liebsten bis zum Hohneck, ein Auto muss dann in Wildenstein bleiben.

Wieviel kommen jetzt ?

Wettervorhersage scheinen völlig in Ordnung


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. September 2003)

Also ich wäre sehr gerne am Samstag mit Euch aufm Rad unterwegs und hoffe auch, dass das noch irgendwie klappt (habe ja zur Not auch noch ein Auto!). Allerdings plagen mich seit gestern Abend Halsschmerzen - obs am Sche*ß-KSC-Spiel im DSF lag?

Sind ja noch ein paar Tage!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## fez (16. September 2003)

Wort "Fussball" solltest Du hier im Forum besser nicht in den Mund nehmen sonst wirst ruck-zuck abgewatscht...


----------



## nobs (16. September 2003)

Werde dann am Samstag doch solo kommen, da es doch Nachts schon ziemlich kalt wird. Ausserdem habe ich dann eher die möglichkeit einen mit euch zu heben.
Kann ich noch etwas besorgen oder arrangieren zum allseitigen wohlgefallen


----------



## nobs (16. September 2003)

@fez 
dieses schlimme Wort kann man bestimmt auch hier in den Mund nehmen, aber nicht so laut, und wenn die Sache dann geschlichtet ist sollte man es auch auf sich beruhen lassen und nicht wieder neues Öl aufs Feuer giessen


----------



## nils (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von StephaneW _
> *Ich wäre schon bereit kurz vor 9 zu starten, dass ich um 10 am Hohneck bin. Mit dem Patrice möchten wir die Finale vom BikerX noch sehen, wir werden dann um 17h losfahren.
> 7 Stunden für die Tour, des packen wir locker.
> 
> ...



Um 9 starten wo? Am Zeltplatz?

Da du ja der Tourguide bist, bestimm doch einfach mal die Startzeit und den Ort.


@Chef de Quisine fez:
Wie siehts aus mit dem Kochen? Sollen wir was besorgen oder kannst du was mitbringen und wir besorgen was Flüssiges?
Irgend eine Form von Pasta wäre nicht schlecht, wenn wir am Sonntag noch strampeln wollen.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## fez (16. September 2003)

ich bröchle nun mal ein feines Gulasch zum Verzehr an spritzigen Nüdelchen. Für wieviele Personen ?

Nils
Nobs
Triple 
Bernhard
Marcus (???)
Fez
Grobis

Ach ja: das Fussball-nachtreten hätt nicht sein müssen, tschuldigung, (falls der Gero hier überhaupt reinschaut...)


----------



## fez (17. September 2003)

Schwarzspecht natürlich.... (hoffentlich)

Ich überlege mir ob ich uns vielleicht nicht etwas nettes vegetarische vorkoche, dann könnte auch Triple unbesorgt seine Beisserchen reinstecken. Gesünder wärs noch dazu...


----------



## nobs (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *ich bröchle nun mal ein feines Gulasch zum Verzehr an spritzigen Nüdelchen. Für wieviele Personen ?
> 
> Nils
> ...



hört sich lecker an, esse aber auch gern vegetarisch, also ich bin für alles zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi (17. September 2003)

Ich kann leider nicht mit. Habe heute erfahren das ich Freitag abend den neuen Webserver in der Firma in Betrieb nehmen soll. Das könnte länger dauern - vor allem kann ich erst später abends damit anfangen.

Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß!!!


----------



## grobis (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez_
> ich bröchle nun mal ein feines Gulasch zum Verzehr an spritzigen Nüdelchen. Für wieviele Personen ?
> 
> Nils
> ...



@fez:dafür bin ich immer zu haben.....
wenn nicht sein soll, nehme ich auch das vegetarische,
pasta kann nicht schaden, damit am sa auch was geht....

@alle:
wie sieht es eigentlich mit getränken aus?
wie können wir denn diese kühlen?
bei wasser und säften ist es ja nicht ganz so tragisch, aber beim bier und wein.....
hat jemand eine kühlbox mit kühlelementen oder sogar mit 12v generator?

wann soll nun am sa start sein 9 oder 11 Uhr?

@schwarzspecht: wie sieht es bei dir aus? ist der hals besser? 
sag mal bescheid, damit ich mich noch kurzfristig nach einem
anderen schlafplatz ausschauen kann.

gruss grobis


----------



## Triple F (17. September 2003)

Schalomsen!

Yo, dann mal zum Kulinarischen....

Da ich mir ja eine [kalauer] EXTRAWURST [/kalauer] braten muss, wollte ich für mich alleine eh nicht groß auftischen. Ich hätte jetzt mal an ein, zwei Dosen Suppe oder Ravioli gedacht. Fertignudeln bring ich auch noch mit, dann muß Fezens Sprinter Küche nicht zu sehr bluten.

Denke, du brauchst wegen mir nicht irgendwas vorkochen oder so, macht dir nur keinen Streß.


3F


----------



## StephaneW (17. September 2003)

Thema Startzeit:

Ich würde sagen kurz nach 10 am Hohneck, nicht ganz oben, unten gibt es auch einen Parkplaz. Die kleine Strasse bis der Hütte fahren wir als Aufwärmung hoch.


Ich werde um 9 vom Ziel, also Wildenstein los fahren, mit dem Rad.
Ihr werdet mich sicher irgendwo auf der Strasse überholen (Col de Falimont- Hohneck).

Abends fahre ich zurück nach La Bresse, ich kann dann 2-3 Fahrer mitnehmen und am Hohneck absetzten dass ihr die Autos wieder holen könnt.

So sieht es doch gut aus oder ?


----------



## Triple F (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von StephaneW _
> * Die kleine Strasse bis der Hütte fahren wir als Aufwärmung hoch. *



Ich hab das so´ne Ahnung  ....


----------



## fez (18. September 2003)

@ Triple: jetzt haben wir schonmal die ganze Truppe beisammen am Col de la Schlucht : da MUSS ich mich irgendwie verkünsteln !
Und lass bloss Deinen Dosenfrass ;-) zu Hause !!!!

@ Grobis: ich hab eine kühlbox mit Anschluss für den Ziagrettenanzünder - da wird Tannenzäpfle eingefüllt 

@ Samstagsfahrer: ich werde wenn ich Mittags ankomme auf den Hohneck fahren und ein bisschen in euren Fussspuren rumeiern. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja so Schnitzeljagd-mässig ein paar Äste Zweige als Orientierungshilfe geben.
....Eine Karte ist übrigens in Karlsruhe (seit der Reise-Buchladen zugemacht hat, schluchz...)  nicht aufzutreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (18. September 2003)

Ich schau mal, ob ich am Freitag noch eine Karte auftreiben kann.

Treffpunkt also um 10 Uhr am Parkplatz vor dem Hohneck. Wir schlagen dann also erst abends unsere Zelte am Lac de Longemer auf, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Triple F (18. September 2003)

Ach ja, anfahrtsmäßig hab ich auch null Peilung - kenn mich nicht sonderlich gut aus.
Kann  jemand eine schöne Karte Freiburg - Col de la Schlucht posten. Ich such mal im web, aber wenn ich nix finde, seid ihr dran.

@Stepane:
Der Magnus vom Dynamo hat mir nen Tipp für ne nette Kneipe gegeben:
"Oberhalb von Riquwir. " St. Alexis."
Kann das was??


----------



## nils (18. September 2003)

@TripleF:
Keine Bange, eine Straßenkarte hab ich von dem Gebiet. Außerdem kenn ich das alles noch recht gut vom Moppedfahren, da hat es einige geile Straßen, nach denen man immer (vegetarische) Gummiwürstchen von den Reifen runterziehen konnte


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *Kann  jemand eine schöne Karte Freiburg - Col de la Schlucht posten. Ich such mal im web, aber wenn ich nix finde, seid ihr dran.*



Guckst du weiter oben. Die Karte ist wirklich schön, nämlich schön klein!! Von Colmar die rote Straße nach Osten führt direkt zum CdlSchlucht und nach Gerardmer - kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen! Kann dir den Ausschnitt (größer und lesbar) auch per E-Mail schicken!

@ All
Sorry, aber ich klinke mich jetzt komplett aus! Sche*ß-Erkältung und Hauskauf (Notartermin ist schon nächste Woche) vertragen sich nicht mit Bike-Wochenende. Aber es bringt ja auch nix, da noch rumzueiern und alles auf einmal machen wollen ...

Wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Spaß
Bis dann
Wolfgang


----------



## StephaneW (18. September 2003)

Halt, ich hab mich geirrt, ihr werdet mich nicht überholen morgens, es ist eine andere Strasse. Ihr fahrt durch am Col de la Schlucht vorbei.

Hier die Höhenmeter und die Orte die auf einer Karte zu finden sind:

Parkplatz Hohneck 	1245
Hohneck Gipfel 		1383
Unter dem Petit Hohneck	1228
Wormsawald		930
Lac de Fisch...		784
Kerbholz		                873
Kastelbergwasen		1166
Tagweidle		1208
Ferschmuss		1182
Rothenbach		1195
Col de lEtang 		1016
Col de Bramont		996
Col de Pourrifaing	              ?
Heidenbad		650

Es sollte eigentlich bergauf nicht so heftig sein, ein Paar nette Anstiege gibt es doch.

Frank, du könntest uns an einer Ferme-Auberge warten, Kastelbergwasen (ein Paar km Schotterweg von der Strasse weg) oder Rothenbach.

Ruf mich am besten an wenn du in der Gegend bist.
Telefonnummer kommt per mail.


----------



## fez (18. September 2003)

auch eine Möglichkeit - bei einer Ferme euch zu treffen und noch ein wenig mit euch zu fahren....


----------



## Froschel (18. September 2003)

so, nu bin ich auch mal wieder hier. 
So wie`s ja aussieht geht`s ja nun erst am Samstach los ,is ja eigentlich schade. Wenn noch jemand dabei wär würde ich eigentlich für Freitach plädieren. Da, wie ja jeder weiß ich kein Frühstartman bin, wäre dann ein nichtversauter Samstag  vor meinen Augen  
Also ist dann noch jemand am FR unten (oder natürlich oben) ??

@Schwarzspecht: Schwanzeinziehen geht nicht, so ein bißle Häuslekaufen is doch keine Sache, und für die Rotznase kriegst du nen Päckchen Tempos von mir  

@Fezini: find ich goil das du was leckeres kulinarisierst.

ich bring auch noch ein Zelt mit, und ein paar lecker Bierchen.


----------



## Froschel (18. September 2003)

was is denn eigentlich mit dem senjore Marcus T. wollte der nicht auch mitkommen ???


----------



## grobis (18. September 2003)

das ist ja ein durcheinander........   

könnten wir einen genauen treffpunkt oder eventuell 2,
einen morgens und einen mittags ausmachen, so dass
die die morgens ankommen starten können und den rest der 
bande dann mittags treffen und gemeinsam weiterfahren? 

ich für meinen teil würde erst am samstag morgen anreisen,
uhrzeit 10 uhr fände ich ok.
mir ist am fr arbeitstechnisch noch was in den weg gekommen

@fez: machst du nun dein gulasch, oder sollen wir uns ums essen
selbst kümmern. Zäpfle kann ich mitbringen und du die kühlbox?

@schwarzspecht: klemmen gilt nicht, der notartermin ist doch
erst nächste woche und den schnupfen killen wir mit zäpfle!!!

gruss grobis


----------



## nobs (18. September 2003)

ich bin zufrieden mit dem was sich hier tut freu freu freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (18. September 2003)

wünsch euch allen ganz viel Spaß! 
und kommt ja in einem Stück wieder!


----------



## nils (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *@Schwarzspecht: Schwanzeinziehen geht nicht, so ein bißle Häuslekaufen is doch keine Sache, und für die Rotznase kriegst du nen Päckchen Tempos von mir
> *



*stichelmodusan* Und dann wird auch eine Umtaufung in Schwachspecht beantragt  *stichelmoduswiederausundkopfeinzieh*


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. September 2003)

UMFRAGE:
Was macht dem Schwarzspecht an einem wunderschönen Altweibersommerwochenende am meisten Spaß?

( ) Anschlußfinanzierung mit der Bausparkasse abklären?
( ) Fördermittel bei der Kreditanstalt für Wiederaufbau abchecken und beantragen?
( ) Single-Trail Tour am Hohneck/Col de la Schlucht?
( ) Erkältung auskurieren?

Jaja, wer das Haus hat, braucht für den Spott oder wie war das ...  Euch drei Lästermäulern wünsche ich von Herzem schöne Snakebites ;-)


----------



## Froschel (19. September 2003)

also ich bin dann auch am SA ca. um 10.00 Ührchen dort.
Am besten wir treffen uns da vor dem Campingplatz.
Ich kann auch noch jemand in meiner Schüssel mitnehmen, man trägt ja immer noch den ökologischen Gedanken mit sich rum


----------



## Froschel (19. September 2003)

@Bausparspecht: wo steht denn eure neue Hütte ??


----------



## nils (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *also ich bin dann auch am SA ca. um 10.00 Ührchen dort.
> Am besten wir treffen uns da vor dem Campingplatz.
> *



*Obacht:* Wir trefffen uns um 10 Uhr am Parkplatz vorm Hohneck. Das ist ein ganzes Stückchen vom Zeltplatz weg. Also direkt zum Startpunkt und der Zeltplatz wird erst nach der Tour angesteuert.


----------



## fez (19. September 2003)

befindet sich das Haus am Baggersee im Oberwald. Schwarzspecht hat mir übrigens schon schriftlich zugesichert dass hinterm Haus ein gigantischer Dirt- und Northshore-Park gebaut werden wird.


----------



## Froschel (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Obacht: Wir trefffen uns um 10 Uhr am Parkplatz vorm Hohneck. Das ist ein ganzes Stückchen vom Zeltplatz weg. Also direkt zum Startpunkt und der Zeltplatz wird erst nach der Tour angesteuert. *



und wie finde ich dieses lauschige Plätzchen ???


----------



## Froschel (19. September 2003)

und wen treffen wir dann alles dort ??? ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (19. September 2003)

ich muss leider absagen,
heute morgen ist mein auto an den ar*ch gegangen, die heizung blässt mir permanent wassserdampf ins auto. Muss morgen zu meinen wunderheiler in karlsruhe und hoffe es lässt sich noch was machen, ansonsten muss ein neues her.  

ich wünsche euch viel spass am sa und so. 
wäre so gerne mitgekommen  

gruss grobis


----------



## StephaneW (19. September 2003)

Nee, nicht noch einer...

Schade. Die anwesende werde ich dafür 2 mal so viel fahren machen...

@Bernahrd
Der Hohneck gint es auf einer Karte. 20min von Gerardmer:
www.viamichelin.de

Es geht eine kleine Strasse mit Serpentinen hoch, die werden wir auf den Räder nehmen.


Ah, ich habe gerade festgestellt dass ich meine Protektoren vergessen habe. Ich werde mich nicht so austoben wie geplant.
Na ja, es gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## Froschel (19. September 2003)

gibt`s da irgend einen markanten Punkt an dem man sich treffen kann. Ich weiß ja nicht wieviele Parkplätze es da gibt.
Ich denke wir müssen auch die doppelte Menge Bier vernichten 
Wetter könnte auch nicht besser werden 
also nochmal.....wer trifft sich denn nu alles um 10 Ührchen an dem Platz den der Stephane gleich noch festlegen wird?
gruß und freu


----------



## StephaneW (19. September 2003)

Es gibt nicht mehrere Parkplätze da unten.


Um genauer zu sein, treffen wir uns dort:

http://www.vtt.org/tmp/toto/Vosges/vosgesnet13.jpg

Kurz unter Hohneck, an der Kreuzung, vor den Serpentinen, da wo 

RN
1245 steht.

Alles klar ?


----------



## nils (19. September 2003)

@Bernhard:
Und um dahin zu gelangen, must du am Col de la Schlucht (von Colmar aus kommend) direkt links auf die "Routes des Crêtes" abbiegen.

Und wenn nicht noch einer ausfällt, treffen sich dort morgen:
-StephaneW
-nobs
-TripleF
-du
-& ich

Der fez stößt vielleicht unterwegs zu uns, mal sehen ob das klappt.

Bis morgen, Nils


----------



## StephaneW (19. September 2003)

Ich werde nämlich eine Gruppe von Franzosen mitnehmen, wir werden 5 sein wenn ich alles verstanden hab.

Ich kenne nur einer davon, aber anscheinend sind die ziemlich fit.
Mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grobis _
> *ich muss leider absagen,
> heute morgen ist mein auto an den ar*ch gegangen, die heizung blässt mir permanent wassserdampf ins auto.
> 
> gruss grobis *



da ist die Kopfdichtung hin sollte Reparabel sein wenn die Karre noch nicht zu alt ist


----------



## nobs (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *@Bernhard:
> Und um dahin zu gelangen, must du am Col de la Schlucht (von Colmar aus kommend) direkt links auf die "Routes des Crêtes" abbiegen.
> 
> ...



äh  nee der nobs kommt sicher erst später dazu für die Sonntagsrunde stehe ich dann voll zur Verfügung


----------



## Triple F (19. September 2003)

Sodele, ich geh´jetzt mal packen.
Wünsch den Zurückgebliebenen und uns ne schöne Zeit...

3F


----------



## nobs (20. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *Sodele, ich geh´jetzt mal packen.
> Wünsch den Zurückgebliebenen und uns ne schöne Zeit...
> 
> 3F *



Jo das mach ich jetzt auch, also dann ein gutes WE wünsche ich allen die nicht mit konnten und uns hals und beinbruch


----------



## nils (21. September 2003)

Wir haben auf der Suche nach dem "holy Trail" erhebliche Fortschritte gemacht (um nicht zu Sagen wir sind dem Ziel schon wirklich ganz ganz nahe). Buchstaben sind zu schwach um einen der geilsten Singletrail Downhills zu beschreiben, die ich bis jetzt fahren durfte. Daher jetzt mal die nackten Daten des Abschnitts die sich evtl. von Waldautobahndaten "geringfügig" unterscheiden:

-6,63 km
-569 hm
-8,84 km/h AVS
-29,1 km/h MAX
-45 min Fahrzeit
und Haufenweise Kehren, Stufen und alles was man sich so vorstellen kann um den Trail *richtig* anspruchsvoll werden zu lassen.

Die Trails in den Vogesen sind der absolute Hammer, vielleicht kann man auf den Bildern (die noch von fez, Triple und StefaneW kommen) was erkennen. Auch fordern die Vogesen einen kleinen Tribut an Material.
TripleF war so nett, und hat mit seinem Nicolai sämtliche technischen Probleme bei dieser Tour auf sich genommen. Immerhin wieder einer weniger, der behauptet eine Magura Louise FR würde kein Streß machen und keine Luft ziehen, das dann auch noch die Nabe und das Schwingenlager aufgaben hat den guten TripleF etwas mitgenommen.
StefaneW hat den Sturzpart der Runde übernommen und die ein oder andere filmtaugliche Stuntszene eingelegt.

Am Abend wurden dann die Erlebnisse mit Hilfe der Gruppenterapeutin Biergit und einem vorzüglichen Mahl von Chefkoch Fez verarbeitet. Das Resumee des Abends weiß ich nicht mehr so genau, aber bei einem Riss muß man auf jeden Fall ein Loch bohren und der Techel (?) ist ein sehr kompetenter und guter Händler.

Es war einfach geil!

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. September 2003)

Saustarke Bilder!


----------



## fez (22. September 2003)

welche Bilder ?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. September 2003)

Ach so, sorry - sind ja noch keine da!

@ fez
Hat dein Nachbar die Pneus rausgerückt?


----------



## Froschel (22. September 2003)

Für die Zuhausgebliebenen kann man nur sagen ,daß sie wirklich mächtig was verpasst haben. Genialere Trails wie an der Hohneck hab ich bis jetzt noch nirgens gesehen. Vor allem die Anzahl, kein suchen und ewiges rumgepfadfindere nach genialen Abfahrten. 
Auch die gelegentlichen Rodeoeinlagen sind äußerst gut für die Durchblutung. Zur verbesserung derselben nehme man noch ein Hardtail wie uns der Stephane zeigte.
Und was der Nils mir zeigte waren 5 Risse in meinem Scott FX1 Rahmen, hat mich wirklich mächtig gefreut.
Und der Fezini redet jetzt nur noch "Techeles" und macht lecker Nüdelchen.(vielen Dank nochmals)
[bedauermodus an]und beim 3F wird auch alles wieder gut,hat ja heftig Nerven lassen müssen mit anschließendem Tarzanschrei[bedauermodus aus]


Hoffe nur, daß sich solche Touren bei den Norsernleiz etablieren.

Bis denno   

@Fezini,nobs,nils:
wie war denn eure Tour noch, habens alle heil überstanden oder gabs wieder ein paar nette Stunteinlagen ?


----------



## fez (22. September 2003)

sowas von geil !!! Ich habe nur noch gebrüllt. 
Stürze gabs keine richtigen, bloss 2 kleine, war aber eigentlich eher kontrolliertes Abspringen in nicht geschafften Serpentinen nach innen (mit viel Beifall von älteren Franzosen...)
Leider waren viele Wanderer unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *sowas von geil !!!(mit viel Beifall von älteren Franzosen...)
> Leider waren viele Wanderer unterwegs. *



Die aber allesamt 99% sehr freundlich waren und alle den freundlichen Bikergruß erwiederten


----------



## Triple F (22. September 2003)

ÂNiemals wird es wieder so werden wie es war/
Und deshalb nehm ich meinen Stift und markier mir dieses Jahr
In meinem Tagebuch mit einem schwarzen Rand/
Alles begann damit, dass das Ãl aus der Bremse schnell verschwand ...Â 


Wie von nils schon erwÃ¤hnt, hatÂ´s bei mir materialtechnisch derbe reingehauen.

ï· *Luft in der VR-Bremse*: VR-Bremsen fiel fast ganz aus, d.h. wenn man die Geschwindigkeit reduzieren wollte, 
musste man erst mal pumpen, wobei man beim ersten Zug am Hebel, selbigen bis an den Lenker ziehen konnte. 
Und das bei *jedem* BremsmanÃ¶ver!!!






ï· Aber selbst wenn keine Luft in der Bremse gewesen wÃ¤re, hÃ¤tte es Probs gegeben, denn durch einen 
(laut Armin ) ÂSweet KissÂ hatÂ´s mir die *VR-Scheibe gut sichtbar verbogen*. 
Bei selbiger Aktion muss auch wohl die Forke die Kratzer bekommen haben.
ï· *Delle und Kratzer* im Unterrohr
ï· *Gelockertes Haupltlager*
ï· Unsauberes Schalten war darauf zurÃ¼ckzufÃ¼hren, dass es im *Freilauf die Gewindepassung+Lager zerbrÃ¶selt* hat! 










Stephane hat den Durchblick!





Startpunkt Hoheneck

Zuerst hatten wir uns diesen wunderschÃ¶nen Trail ausgesucht...



























Kastelwasen: Camelbaks auftanken, PanachÃ© ziehen und die Aussicht genieÃen! 











Stepahne, Patrice und ich sind dann weiter runter zu den Autos gefahren, wÃ¤hrend Nils,Bernhard 
und Armin (samt ihren funktionstÃ¼chtigen Bikes!) wieder zurÃ¼ck zum Hoheneck gefahren sind.






Notre terrain du camping. CÂ´etait une bonne place dans la nature, seulement 3 â¬ par nuit
(..oder so Ã¤hnlich..)






Nobs und Bernhard beim ÂKlamotten-WettrÃ¼stenÂ. Man mag gar nicht glauben, wie kalt es gegen Ende September auf 800 M an einem Bach sein kann !






Unser Fez! Nicht nur fÃ¼r seine Nudel-Gerichte und einmaligen Outfits berÃ¼hmt! Nein, auch fÃ¼r seine An-/Einsichten.



> *original in etwa geschrieben von fez
> Also der TÃ¤chl!  Zu dem gehe ich NIE WIEDER. Auch wenn ich vor seinem Laden nen Platten habe, werde ich DA kein Flickzeug kaufen *





> *original geschrieben von fez
> Jo, nee...der TÃ¤chl issen kompetenter Mann...20% unter Liste! *








Armin am frÃ¼hen Morgen: ÂBernd, warum heiÃt du eigentlich ...*schnarch*Â






La pussy du camping. Gut eingepackt...





Trotz nur einer (druchwachsener) Tortour:  Scheen warÂ´s!

Yours,3F


----------



## Triple F (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *Saustarke Bilder! *



Erst kneifen und dann noch frech werden....


----------



## nobs (22. September 2003)

kann man wirklich nicht anders sagen, kommen echt stark rüber  

@Fez danke noch für die warme Betreunung mit Mampf und Schlafplatz


----------



## tobi (22. September 2003)

Goil!!!!
Scheint ja lustig gewesen sein. Schene Bilder.


----------



## fez (22. September 2003)

Hin- und Rückfahrt mit dem weissen Wal waren der Horror - beides mal Stau - 3,5 h Fahrt. Aber die Zeit dazwischen war einfach göttlich. Nils, Nobs und ich starteten Sonntag-Nachmittag vom gut besuchten Le hohneck und warfen uns in die Tiefe. Zwar waren wie gesagt viele Wanderer unterwegs aber eben zu 98 % sehr nette, meist Franzosen. Und Franzosen sind einfach lockerer als Deutsche....Zuerst gings auf einem ziemlich verblockten Trail eine ganze Weile abwärts


----------



## fez (22. September 2003)

dieses Stück geschafft war kamen wir zu einer Hütte deren Name ich vergessen habe. Der Charakter des Trail änderte sich gewaltig: Es ging zuerst über eine Almwiese, dann durch den Wald seeehr schwierig stetig abwärts, immer mal wieder durch Trial-Einlagen unterbrochen, über felsige Steilstücke und superenge verblockte Kehren. Das war wie Achternahn fahren, echt unglaublich. Ich war so mit orgasmieren beschäftigt dass ich KEINE bilder von der Strecke habe. Das Grinsen auf unseren Gesichtern dach spricht aber wohl für sich. Hier am Fischboedle-See (?)


----------



## fez (22. September 2003)

jetzt gings wieder aufwärts, zuerst langsam aber stetig, später dann sausteil und schiebenderweise. Schwer am keuchen gewesen beim hochwuchten meiner CC-Feile....Schliesslich wars aber doch geschafft und wir wurden mit unglaublichen Panorama zurück auf unsere Abfahrt und in die andere Richtung belohnt (la Bresse glaub ich). Auch der Trail war wieder seeehr hüsch.


----------



## fez (22. September 2003)

Hör ich richtig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (22. September 2003)

schöner kann ein Bike-Tag nicht sein !!!


----------



## Der Schwimmer (23. September 2003)

Hallo Jungs, 

Glückwunsch zu diesem außerordentlichen Wochenende!

Ich bin schwer beeindruckt!

Der Schwimmer


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Der Schwimmer _
> *Ich bin schwer beeindruckt!*




... und ich nur neidisch!!!!


----------



## fez (23. September 2003)

das ist übrigens der Sprung welchen ich so beeindruckend finde...

PUMPEEEEN !!!


----------



## nils (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *PUMPEEEEN !!! *



Uiuiui, krass, da bleib ich doch lieber beim Reifen aufpumpen, das ist irgendwie überschaubarer (Mit der Standpumpe bekomm ich sogar schon ein "One-Hand" hin )


----------



## Route66 (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *
> 
> ... und ich nur neidisch!!!! *


und ich auch  

Habt ihr da mal ne kleine (genauere) Wegbeschreibung von dieser Runde ??
Die Bilders sind ja echt klasse.

So long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (23. September 2003)

in der Lokal-Fotogalerie Panorama-Bilder von unterwegs hochgeladen.

Gruss Frank

@ Route 66: da musst du dir eine Topografische Karte der Gegend besorgen (was sehr schwierig ist...). Vom hohneck abwärts zu dieser hütte deren namen ich nicht weiss, dann abwärts zu dem kleinen stausee, dann rüber zu den Fischbödele-See, dann steil aufwärts in Richtung Ferme de Kastelberg, dann auf einer Art Kamm zurück zum Hohneck....


----------



## fez (23. September 2003)

von der Rückfahrt auf dem "Kamm" links gehts allerdings noch ein wenig hoch zum eigentlichen Kamm, rechts gehts dafür aber sausteil in die Tiefe...


----------



## nils (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Route66 _
> *Habt ihr da mal ne kleine (genauere) Wegbeschreibung von dieser Runde ??*



Von Seite 5:



> _Original geschrieben von StephaneW _
> *Hier die Höhenmeter und die Orte die auf einer Karte zu finden sind:
> 
> Parkplatz Hohneck 	1245
> ...



Mit einer topographischen Wanderkarte in 1:25000 sind die Wege zu finden. Meine ist vom "INSTITUT GEOGRAPHIQUE NATIONAL" Bezeichnung "3618 OT, LE HOHNECK, GÈRARDMER, LA BRESSE".
Am Sonntag haben wir aber ab Kastelbergwasen den Rücktritt angetreten, da wir uns an der Ferme der hemmungslosen Völlerei hingaben und wohl noch das ein oder andere Zäpfle vom Vorabend für eine gewisse Trägheit sorgte...


----------



## grobis (24. September 2003)

Da habe ich wohl ein perfektes Wochenende verpasst.
Da kann man ja nur noch eiversüchtig werden!!!

Zum Glück ist mir der Motor von meiner Knarre auf dem Weg zur Werkstatt geplatzt und nicht auf dem Weg zum Biken. 

Gruss Grobis


----------



## StephaneW (25. September 2003)

Schön dass es euch gefallen hat !
Ich habe inzwischen mit Thomas, der uns die trails damals gezeigt hatte, es soll in der Gegend noch ein Menge zu tun sein.

Vielleicht dieses Jahr noch, ende Oktober oder so...

Stay tuned...


----------



## fez (25. September 2003)

die Fotogalerie-Bilder gibt es auch unter "gallery" bei fez zu sehen. Und falls dies der eine oder Andere nicht wissen sollte: Und unter "Admin" kann sich dort jeder Unter-Galerien anlegen - also grosse Tourenbilder ablegen


Ich habe übrigens bei web.de einen Tourenjockel angemeldet. Muss ihn nur noch hier anmelden....(= zentraler Zugriff auf Bilder in der Galerie )


----------



## tom1ayb (25. September 2003)

Hallo 
war ja ein Super Wochenende schade war leider geschäftlich unterwegs vieleicht wird es ja nochmal was in diesem Jahr, eine Frage zur Fotogalerie ich kann da nur zwei Bilder finden WAS MACH ICH FALSCH
Gruß
Tom


----------



## fez (25. September 2003)

über das V-We gibts da drin nur zwei Bilder


----------



## nobs (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von StephaneW _
> *Schön dass es euch gefallen hat !
> Ich habe inzwischen mit Thomas, der uns die trails damals gezeigt hatte, es soll in der Gegend noch ein Menge zu tun sein.
> 
> ...



na dann hoffen wir bald noch mehr so tolle Holly Trails zu erkunden um die Statistik weiter zu pflegen.
Aber obs bei mir dieses Jahr noch mal klappt weiß ich noch nicht, aber wichtig ist das sich die Leute die mitfahren die Strecken gut merken und berichten dann kann man zu passender Zeit die Route mal nachfahren.


----------

